
Harvard professor says we all ignore easy way to be happier – because of money - arparthasarathi
https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/harvard-professor-says-ignore-easy-21162455
======
LinuxBender
This article probably applies to a group of people. It certainly does not
apply to me. For me to be happy, I need to eventually detach from society as
people in the tech industry know it, start my own greenhouse (thinking of
toying with geothermal), raise my own chickens, produce my own electricity. I
am tired of working for others. I am tired of the big burn rate and dependency
on others. I have no misconception about money, I will always have to spend
some, but happiness for me is just getting away from all the BS that society
has created. Don't confuse this with becoming a recluse. I will have like
minded friends and socialize with people like me. I've already met a few that
share my preferences to detach from the rut.

------
Ancalagon
This seems semi out-of-touch for your average person. The reason money is the
issue here is: how many people can actually afford the $100-$200 a month to
have a maid come and clean their home? Or the $50 a week for blue-apron or
whatever grocery-delivery startup is running these days? Dog walkers are
expensive too (upward of $20 per _walk_ where I live). Just those three
services I listed could run upwards of a few hundred dollars a month, most
people might not have that kind of spending money in their budget.

